# Irlandés: No hay mal que por bien no venga



## Mayte811

Necesito traducir esta frase en IRLANDES:

No hay mal que por bien no venga.

Igual no tiene el mismo significado, pero valdría con que fuera similar.

Muchas gracias !!!


----------



## Agró

Esto es lo que me da un traductor "mecánico". Yo no me fiaría ni un pelo:

Tá ag gach scamall a líneáil airgid.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello Mayte811,
Welcome to the forums.  I'm afraid I speak no Spanish, the on-line translator gave me _'It's an ill wind that blows nobody any go_od' as a suitable English idiom
and to Agró it gave_ 'Every cloud has a silver lining'_.  I can't think of a suitable idiom in Irish to cover either of these.



> Perhaps this one is not so far off the mark :
> *Níor dhún Dia doras riamh nár oscail Sé ceann eile.*
> _God never closed one door without opening another._
> Source


I found it in french *À quelque chose malheur est bon*, but not _as gaeilge_.


----------



## L'irlandais

L'irlandais said:


> Like I said before..."I'm afraid I speak no Spanish, the on-line translator gave me _'It's an ill wind that blows nobody any go_od' as a suitable English idiom..."


Holà,
It would seem that this is originally Irish, & I managed to find a suitable/better translation.


> *Is olc an ghaoth nach séideann maith do dhuine éigin.*
> Literal translation :  _It’s a bad wind that doesn’t blow good for someo_;
> Accepted meaning :  someone always benefits from adversity
> Source : * BBC*


Saludos Amigos


----------



## elirlandes

L'irlandais said:


> *Is olc an ghaoth nach séideann maith do  dhuine éigin.*
> Literal translation :  _It’s a bad wind that  doesn’t blow good for someo_;
> Accepted meaning :  someone always benefits from adversity
> Source : * BBC*



Esta traducción es exactamente lo que buscas...


----------

